
Pure CSS / SCSS Colored Tooltips - emira
http://codepen.io/decorator/pen/pvMwrL
======
ck2
when I see "code" inside CSS that really turns me off (try to argue that "if"
statements aren't code)

by the way, most every diy tooltip I've seen that uses triangles doesn't test
said triangles on displays with large fonts and misses the white gap between
the triangle and the box - you have to nudge it with -1px for visual
consistency

~~~
harison
Don't have a clue what you're talking about? BTW no one uses IE any more, -1px
that's a IE related issue and most of the tips have that issue, look at the
bootstrap tips you'll see the same thing. "Triangles" I haven't seen anywhere
that it says triangles with large fonts!? However, if you think you can
approve it it's codepen, fork it and approve it. ;) If you talk the talk, walk
the walk.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Ok if "No one uses IE" means "Has 50% market share"

~~~
harison
In what world is 6.3 % == 50% market share!?
[http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp](http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Depends upon where you measure it. Extremely modal. I think the general public
uses whatever they find lying around. But geek sites see everyone installing
something else.

